# growing up



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

man they grow so dang quick!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful plant.  Look at those fat green leaves.  Looking realll good.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 27, 2007)

Vary healthy nice green color already filling out. SB you gonna have a Vary Nice and Bushy lady there. Keep it healthy and Keep up the good work


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

hey thanks for the really nice comments folks heres a few more pics
i havent used any fertz yet just lettin them **** on the soil for a lil longer


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*The little one's are off to a great start SB and looking good. Whatever your doing keep it up and they will reward you in the end. GREEN MOJO coming your way.  *


----------

